# duda acerca de dhcp(Solucionado)

## k0rr

Bien , resulta que instale gentoo, con minimal 2004.3 y cero dramas , use emerge , compile el nuevo kernel , configue , fstab , algunos gestores de arranque.

ahora reinicio el sistema y me carga los modulos y todo lo norma(esta soportada la tarjeta de red)l hasta el punto que no logra dar con el dhcp para obtener mi acceso a internet.  el punto es que se que con el comando ifconfig veo los dispositivos y....

me muestra el puro lo  y coloco eth0 up y lo levanta , y nuevamente al usar ifconfig me muestra el eth0 activo , pero le falta obtener la ip del dhcp. hasta donde he averiguado esto se logra con  dhcpcd eth0 , pero el problema fue que no lo instale cuando estaba instalando gentoo y ahora no puedo darle la orden para que busque el dhcp.

el otro obstaculo esta en que colocando 

/etc/conf.d/net

el valor 

iface_eth0="dhcp"

deberia ir bien pero no es asi puesto que tengo que cambiar la MAC (nose si habra una forma automatica , pero yo lo hago una vez iniciado el sistema y logueado)antes de obtener el dhcp (sino no lo hago no puedo obtener servicio) , ese es un detalle que esta para otra discusion puesto que mi isp tiene registrado esta mac que es de mi portatil y para la instalacion de gentoo en otro pc estoy usando esa mac para poder lograr la instalacion(nada ilegal pues uso un solo equipo a la vez) , despues de tener gentoo funcionando y "emergiendo" recien llamaria a la compañia para que cambiaran a la nueva mac cuando todo este ok. o cada vez que vaya a usar el pc con gentoo cambiar de mac. sigamos

para eso hago ifconfig eth0 down , luego cambio la mac con ifconfig eth0 hw ether (nueva mac) , luego  levanto eth0 con ifconfig eth0 up 

  luego reviso con ifconfig y la eth0 esta up sin dramas

pero para darle el servicio necesito hacer dhcpcd eth0 y volvemos al detalle inicial que torpemente se me olvido instalar dhcpcd y quisiera saber si hay otra forma de instalarlo manualmente(dhcpcd) y me lo reconozca cuando en la linea de comando cololco # dhcpcd eth0 (por que trate de instalarlo manualmente pero no me pesca cuando intento usar el comando)

o si hay otra forma de obtener el dhcp sin usar dhcpcd. 

espero que la informacion que les doy de mi problema les sea suficiente para que pueda alguien entregarme alguna orientacion.

eso. de antemano gracias por su tiempo.

saludos!!! :Cool: Last edited by k0rr on Tue Apr 12, 2005 4:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kamikaze04

Si estas sin internet tienes un problema puesto que cualquiera de las dos soluciones que te de no te van a ser utiles.

1) Mi opcion recomendada. Es que arrancques con el livecd , hagas el chroot y hagas emerge dcppd. Asi cuando rearranques tu sistema ya lo tendras instalado

2) Consigas el binario de alguno de los cd's de paquetes de binarios de gentoo,. Pero claro para eso vas a necesitar internet tb

3) Se me ocurren mas maneras, pero al final acabas necesitando internet. 

Asi que te recomiendo lo primero.

Un saludo

----------

## k0rr

Esa idea se me habia pasado por la mente y al leer tu respuesta me puse a ver el mismo documento que lei para comenzar la instalacion , asi que monte las particiones y hice chroot y (previamente habia levantado el servicio de internet) y luego hice emerge dhcpcd y listo , despues de reiniciar , cero dramas ahora si el sistema esta completo y emergiendo , ahora procedere a instalar lo que me falta. muchas gracias , por tu ayuda.ojala este post le sirva a la gente que hizo alguna instalacion y se equivoco y quiera remediarlo , pues me di cuenta que tambien sirve (el livecd) como disco de rescate xD. saludos!!!

----------

